# Badleroybrown’s Chemical Experiment.



## Badleroybrown (Sep 30, 2021)

Ok I want to start off by saying this is a personal experiment. After running high dose cycles for years(with awesome results) at least for me, I decided to try something different. We read all over on every forum how these ultra high dosage cycles are being done and then when you see the finished picture of that person they are no bigger then before they started. I never have ran a log before so please expect it to not be as formal as other ones you may have followed.

 My training will consist of moderate to high sets, with crazy sick rep schemes, the intent is having more muscle growth and strength. I will try and keep it simple. I always train heavy so this will not be new to me, but in the last few months I have jacked up the reps. *BIGDOGSTYLE*

My diet will consist of quality foods with my cheats when I want them. I will not deprive myself, but I also will not over indulge. I don’t believe when you are trying to grow you should cap your calories at a set number. I also don’t belive that if you don’t hit your calories or macs for the day that I will majorly hinder any gains.sometime work, family or something unexpected gets in the way.  So if one day I eat 250 grams of clean carbs and then the next add a bowl of ice cream things are gonna change. I also am not looking to get fat, then I already am that is….😂 so will try and dial things in where my body is using what it needs to grow. 

I am not to big anymore in vitamins and supplements so I don’t spend a lot of money on that stuff anymore.
The list will be short.

Ok now the good stuff. I have been on trt for a long time. I will keep my trt dose and I am adding in the deca. Dosages will be conservative. Mid way thru I may add some dbol in the mix.(Depends how this is going). This will be a 20+ Week journey. Hopefully you good Bros’ and Sister’s will stay tuned and follow along the with it. Feel free to chime in on traing or diet if you see something can be tweaked. 
*****************************************
*                    HERE WE GO!!
My meal which will start at breakfast and I will eat it thru the day. I will finish at lunch around 1:00pm. I will keep my Macros at around 50/50 depending on the day. I will add my weight in later with maybe a starting pic. Also I will add my training in later today. I have not decided if I will do a max day or just start running from where I am at now. *

2 digestive enzymes (different one)
1 fish oil 2x a day
BP pill

1pound of Lean Ground Beef(Drained)
2-1/2 cups of white rice
Copious amounts of hot sauce


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 30, 2021)

Good deal man, I'll follow along.


----------



## TODAY (Sep 30, 2021)

Badleroybrown said:


> Copious amounts of hot sauce


Already a success.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Sep 30, 2021)

I decided I am gonna stick with leg day. 
Gonna be sick as usual.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Sep 30, 2021)

Following!! Interested in seeing the results of a fellow operator!!


----------



## Send0 (Sep 30, 2021)

I'm in for the ride!


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 1, 2021)

*SESION LASTED 1hr and 20min*

** Warm up the Knees***

2x30 leg ext light to med weight
Supers set
2x40 hamstring curls



Trap Bar
 *plates mean one per side 45’s                       ALL are 45’s unless stated otherwise

1x30 1 plate

2x20 2 plate

1x10 3 plate

1x1   4 plates. (JUST FOR THE F OF IT)



Hack Squat

1x35 3 plate per side

1x20 5 plate

1x20 6 plate

1x15 6 plate (I am smoked. NEXT)



Seated Calf raises

2x50 just one plate

1x 30 1 plate and a 25 lb’r

1x 24 “”””””””””””””””””””

1x 15 -1 plate ( smoked)



2 SETS OF LEG EXTENSIONS /CURLS..

light weight without a full lock to keep constant tension and drive as much blood as I can into the muscles..



LEG DAY….. UNLEASH THE BEAST!!!


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 1, 2021)

Besides eating my morning meals
1 lbs ground meat 
2-1/2 cups of rice

Post workout blended meal
3 scoops protien
1 cup almond milk
1/2 heavy cup oats
1 bananna
1 Tbs peanut butter

Dinner
8 oz of boneless pork chop
Big salad.

1 hr before bed I will slam a Met RX bar. 
This will keep me good for the night 
I am usually up in bed for another hr or two so it should be pretty well digested by then. 
Daily total 
Protein/255 -carbs/270= 2840
A little shy of a gallon of water.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 1, 2021)

This morning was a little rough getting out of bed after leg day. Let’s just say this.. I am glad I have a counter top in front of my toilet.

WEIGHT AS IF THIS MORNING **262**

I am going to list all I will eat from 7am till 2:00pm carbs will be a little higher today. I felt like I didn’t eat enough yesterday, 

1 blueberry Greek yogurt 
1 bagel light toasted 
16oz of lean boneless pork chop
5 large tortillas 
Sweet baby rays to taste
1 Met RX bar.
This does not include my post workout shake  🤙🤙


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 1, 2021)

*As the I am getting later into the morning riding around in a truck with 2 other guys shooting the shit. We are dicking the dog today or as we call it (FK9Fridays) on our way to go do some dumb Friday fuck off nothing work. Anyway thank god for that. I am having a hard time getting in and out of the truck today. My quads are not that bad but I stuck my upper thigh with a 350mg shot of deca on Wednesday. That is making it hurt worse then it should.  My Glutes and hams are screaming. I am happy I have a handrail to hold onto as I get in and out of the truck. 
IT WAS A SUCCESSFUL LEF DAY!!🤙*


----------



## KingOfAllGorillas (Oct 1, 2021)

I’m following also. Good luck brother.


----------



## FearThaGear (Oct 1, 2021)

Following 👍


----------



## PZT (Oct 1, 2021)

Cool fkin log so far and yous a big fker


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 2, 2021)

Its late and I have not eaten dinner yet. My senior daughter just had her last night bridging into a Ambassador at Girl Scouts. Family calls food can wait…
Brought tears to my eyes. Will post food later
Anyway here you go.


Shoulders/Bi’s/Tri’s

**1 plate means both sides & 45’s***

Smith machine high incline
2x50 no weight
2x25 1plate
1x15  1plate +25lb
1x10 “””””””””””””

I pulled the seat up in front of the bar and dropped the angles the bench to line up with machine and did

2x20 with just 25lbs per side

*Upright rows smith*
3x25 40lbs
Super set with
Front plate raises
25lb’r I did these till failure which was between 12-15 reps I also tried to really contract my traps at the top.

Tri’s
Overhead straight bar
40lbs worked from
4 sets
1st set was 40 reps then down to failure @around 15

Revere grip straight bar push downs
4 sets 30lbs
I tried to get 20 with each set. Didn’t turn out like that.

Bi’ superset w/rear pull down with a slight lean
2x30x 40lbs straits bar drag curls
1x20x 55lbs
1x18x 55 lbs drop to 40 w 5 more reps

Stayed at this weight for pull down
4x20x 85lbs strict form with a 2 sec contraction

All in all it was a good workout. My shoulders were smoked. When I train heavy on chest day sometimes the are not fully recovered.

**** Note I do train bi,s and tri’s and chest and back day so there is not a lot of work here. 

Post Workout shake
50grams pro isolate
2 cups of grapes.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 2, 2021)

Here


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 2, 2021)

Above pic is me 300mg cruising for months. Very full. 
Here is dinner. Buddy made a tray of this for me
Manicotti stuffed with ground chicken spinach and cheese. This is my second one and I prob will have another.
Good Night Irene.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 2, 2021)

BTW protein 250/carbs 340
So much for 50/50
Yankees game tom so my food intake will be much different. I most likely will not be able to get my required Marcos.
We will see.🤙


----------



## Send0 (Oct 2, 2021)

Badleroybrown said:


> Here


I hate you, and your broad ass shoulders. Bastard 😂

Looking good and thick man!


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 2, 2021)

My plan is to keep what I have. Let the supplements do there work. Its going to be a marathon


----------



## sfw509 (Oct 2, 2021)

Awesome log bro. Ill be following.

Side note: When I was scanning I thought the title was bobbybrowns chemical experiment (Im dyslexic), so i thought this was going to be about crack... And my prerogative started playing in my head.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 2, 2021)

Hahahahaha.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 3, 2021)

Ok so I said yesterday that my intake would be off and boy.
Yankees got slammed by the Rays…
 50 gram protein shake this morning
Filled by copious amounts of carbs. A foot long hot dog with a bag of cracker jacks. Not the small bag either. Italian hero from outtake Italy washed down with a double espresso….
All worth while. Great day out.
Except for those fucking Yankees.
Very expensive seats for a a shirt 12-3 loss. At least that’s where it was when I left at the bottom of the 7th
First base line.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 4, 2021)

So after yesterday of laying
Low and eating it’s time to get back into it..I cut my calories back . I had a rest day with light yard work. Why eat the extra if I am not going to use them… 
I am going to up my calories for the next couple of days.. I want to see how my body will take them.
Thursday and Friday I hit 3000+.

5:30a Meal 1: 50gram isolate&cereal bar.
7:30 Meal 2: 4 chicken legs/ 1/12c pasta
10:30Meal 3: 6oz London broil 1/12c rice
Somewhere between 12:30-1p  60oz London broil 1/12c rice u am goi f to make this my Pre WO meal. I don’t like to train full but I don’t want to train hungry so I will time it accordingly 
This afternoon is Back and Bi’s😂


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 4, 2021)

Plate= 45 unless stated. 1per side
**WU*sets stiff arm pull down med weight

Bent over row
2x135x20
2x225x15
1x225x12

Db Row
140x12-15x4

Seated hammer row
4x90x20

Wide grip LaT PD
2x170x15
1x200x10
1x160x10-12

Machine shrugs.
4x90x15

V handle Pull D.. light weight w/hard squeeze 

1x75x20x4

Bi’s
Straight bar 3x95x10
Reverse grip. 3x45x10

Seated machine curl
30lbs 4sets till failure on each one .


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 4, 2021)

Not a poser..  nor do I like to take pics of myself.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 5, 2021)

Ok so as of right now my macs are
P318- C285-F 79
I will prob have a yogurt or two before bed with some almonds or something along that lines. This will probably bring my total calories for the day to roughly
35-3600.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 5, 2021)

Happy Tues.!!!!!!!
Got on the scale this morning and I was 
262.2 pounds. It is the same weight I was on ties of last week.. calorie intake has been up. I overall feel very good..
Today is Chest and Tri’s.

Food intake so far
5:30am
50 grams protein shake 1 bar

7:30am- 2 cups of cooked pasta
5 chicken drumsticks

I am blacktoping a road today so hopefully I can get a mid morning meal in. If not I will pound it all at lunch. Gotta do what I gotta do…🤙


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 5, 2021)

Lunch.
2 cans tuna
2 stalks celery
2 TBS of olive oil
1-1/2 cups rice


----------



## Jin (Oct 5, 2021)

Great thread title.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 6, 2021)

*1* Means plate per side *45* unless changes
Slight incline Hammer Press

1 plate x 50

1 “””””x30

2 plate x20

3””””””15

3 plate +25 lb  x 8

2 plate x20

1 plate x20



**Decline Bench***I  set up in the rack for this one with stops on rack set just about 2inches above my chest.

I dead stop each rep & relax my chest the push back off.. harder then you think.



1 plate x 20

2 plate x15–2 sets 

****This got brutal towards the end of the second set. I had to take a 2-3 second test between each push on the last 2-3 reps



Seated Incline cable flys 

30 lbs x30 reps

40 lbs x20

50lbs x25 I felt strong this set



Decline cables

25x40lb x4 sets squeezed hard at the bottom



I work Bi’s and Tri’s 2x a week so I keep it simple..



Tri’s straight bar PD

20x30 lb x4 sets



Reverse grip floor press (smith machine)

25lbs each side 4 set of 20. 



GREAT WORKOUT… My Chest was Smoked. I had a great pump and I really felt the muscles worked. 



Triceps; good workout but I did not have that much of a pump and sometimes when I have a lot of work with chest my Tri’s are burned easy.

This is why I train them 2x a week..


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 6, 2021)

Post workout meal was
50gram p
2 nutri grain bars.

Dinner
A heavy cup of past
5 oz of ground meat

Macs for the day so far.
P-318
C-285
F-79
Most likely I will have a cup of cottage cheese tonight with a large cut up apple and cinnamon with a Splenda to taste.
 If I do it will jack my macros up another 25 each…

THANKS FOR FOLLOWING..
🤙🤙🤙🤙🤙🤙✌️✌️✌️✌️✌️🤙🤙🤙


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 6, 2021)

I am going to try and keeps my carbs down to about half the amount I ate yesterday… 
Food this morning..
530:
50 g shake
1 nutri grain bar
7:30
3 chicken legs
1-1/2 cup pasta
1 cup of ground beef

150g protein
76 g carbs
53g fat

10am large apple

It seems like the more I eat the hungrier I am.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 6, 2021)

I did not train today. Wed is my usual off day in the week. So I definitely  tried to curb my carbs a bit.. 
the last couple Of days I have been eating a lot of ground beef and chicken legs. The beef is a go to stable in my diet and the chicken legs happened to be on sale so I brought ten pounds and froze half.
It is easiest for me when I am trying to shovel in the calories to keep it simple and the same. I will get tired of the legs and go  into maybe a all beef diet for a few days. This is my form of eating on a budget. I shop once a week with my wife and kids and I throw what I need for me on top of the household stuff. I mean if I wanted to eat fish everyday my wife would not have a problem with that but I am trying to gain not lose. And I also find that darker meat chicken and ground beef go down way easier and I can fit more. 
Also the nutri grain bars. I love them, they are not bad for you amd they give a nice bang of 25g of carbs. 

 12:30. 
5 chicken legs
1cup of pasta

3:30
35 grams of protein 
2 serving of Tostitos scoops

Dinner. 
It’s 6:45 and as of right now I am not that hungry. I am a firm believer that if my body needed it I would be so why force it. Maybe later I will smash a couple of cups of cottage cheese and a apple before bed. I like cottage before bed because it sits with you for a while and has a better chance of being a odor bed. 

Without anything else for the day I am at

300 grams protein
200 carbs
113 fats.

If I do have cottage and a apple later add another 50 protein and 25 carbs for the apple.🤙🤙🙏


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 7, 2021)

Agree about dark meat chicken. Goes down much better.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 7, 2021)

Today is leg day.. it does not help that the last two days I have been blacktopping a road and have walked 2 miles already today one way and have a few more to go…

530am
50g protein 
1 nutri grain bar

7:30am 
2 cans of tuna with Italian dressing
1 cup of pasta with 1/4 cup of ground beef.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 7, 2021)

After another 2 miles of walking behind a truck..

Lunch.
12:25
2 cans of tuna 
1-1/2 cup pasta
1/4 beef


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 7, 2021)

I'll be following...looks like you've been leaning out.  Good work!


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 7, 2021)

Well it looks like leg day is squashed today. Urgent care with volleyball injure for my daughter. Hopefully it’s no a fractured wrist…
I am fn starving. Been on a quest for 2-1/2hrs..
Bout ready to eat the paper they put in the table…


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 8, 2021)

All good. Sprained wrist. She won’t play tom but with any luck she will be ready for tues……
So family first and no training.
My wife made a quick dish of pasta so that was my dinner.

7:00 1 cup of rigatoni 
50grams of protein.

I am sure I will be starving in a little bit. No way the above  is going to take me thru till the morning. 

Macs today
260gr protein 
163 carb
62 fat

I am 600 calories short of where I was at yesterday at this time. I am not sure if I will be able to make them up. If I eat later it will be 
2 cup of cottage
1 apple
I cut it up and add Splenda and cinnamon. 
Boom try it. 
This will add another. 50g protein and 25 carb.


----------



## AlleyFox (Oct 8, 2021)

Bad bad Leroy Brown, meaner than a junkyard dog...

Gotta love that Jim Croce tune and it fits!!!


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 8, 2021)

today is gonna Trap bar deadlifts with shoulders and a little Bi & Tri work…

530
50 G protein 
1 nutri grain bar

730
2 cups of pasta
5 chicken legs. ( almost done with them)

Lunch is the same.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 8, 2021)

Trap Bar DL

1 plate per side@ 45lbs
1x20
2x20
3x10
4x5
4x3

Standing military 
1x10
1x10
1x10
1 +25lb x 4



Precore shoulder press
70x20
115x20
145x10
175x12



Tricep
Vbar pd 4 sets

Seated dip 4 sets



Bi’s
Close grip cable 
Seated machine preacher. 

THIS WORKOUT WAS ALL OVER THE PLACE. I MISSED YESTERDAY SO I MIXED A LITTLE OF EVERYTHING IN ..FUCKIT!!!  ITWAS A GOOD WORKOUT ANYWAY. The only thing is I felt flat. It may be due to the fact that I cut my carbs the last 2 days due to not training… Oh Well. Fuck It.!!

Post
50g protein 
50g carbs

Dinner is still up in the air but as of now 
MACs for the day
330 p
300 carbs
102 fat


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 10, 2021)

Yesterday was off. I didn’t train and did to much work around the house.
Food for the day was

900am 
50g protein 
1 banana

1200
sausage egg and cheese 

330
Chicken sandwich on white with mayo

530 sushi night with the fam

1 order of stir fried sink noodles with beef extra spicy (I ate the whole thing)
And miscellaneous sushi

1 box of juicy fruits.
🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣diet was shit but Who cares. I will get it back. It’s nice to live and not worry about this and that.
YOLO!!!!


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 10, 2021)

Badleroybrown said:


> Yesterday was off. I didn’t train and did to much work around the house.
> Food for the day was
> 
> 900am
> ...



Weekends were made for rest and cheat meals. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 11, 2021)

Ok late log.. busy weekend around the house… Got lots of work done so I ate but not well. Fuck it… my training was great today.
I am starting to feel a little puffy in the face. I know when it kicks in because I feel like my cheeks under my eyes are swollen. Not bad. Remember I am only in 359 mg of deca so it should not fill me full of water. I started taking .5mg of Aden 2-3 times a week. It will help to keep any unwanted sides away.
I just got a script from my dr for 100 5mg cialis. Once I get those I will take 1 a day. I am also toying with the idea of adding some dbol into the mix. I am not sure if that’s a good idea so I am open to suggestion. I also like anadrol a lot but it will kill my appetite. I feel my diet is pretty dialed in. Well except for this weekend. And last. . This is how the weekend go for me. Nothing I can do about it. I am shoveling food all week. So it feels good to lighten up. Plus with work around the house it acts like two good days of cardio. 
Trained Back And Bi’s today
Am.
50g protein
1 bar

Trained
WU single arm PD.

3x30reps



Lag PD. 

20x140

20x180

10x200



Reverse grip cable row.(long bar)

20x100

20x100

20x140

20x150



Seated one arm row

20x150x4sets each side.



Stiff arm Pd

20x30



Hammer curls

20x65 4 sets



Reverse grip straight bar curl(cable)

20x30

20x50

15x50



One arm smith shrug

25x50x4



Reverse grip row

12x100x4



Seated drag curlzzz

20x40

15x40

10x50

10x40

Post 
10oz of meatloaf
2 piece martins butter bread.

Dinner
10 oz meatloaf
3 pieces of homemade pizza

I will have 1 more meal of
2 chicken thighs 
1 large honey crisp apple

P 215
F75
C190
THANK YOU BROTHERS FOR FOLLOWING ALONG ON MY JOURNEY..!!🤙🤙🤙🤙🤙✌️🙏


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 12, 2021)

Tues.. Back in full force today.
Edit the above.
Deca 350 not 359mg

Chest and Tri’s

Food
530 
50g protein 
1 nutri grain bar

730
1 cup white rice
3 chicken thighs


----------



## PZT (Oct 12, 2021)

If you had the choice..... would you take the 9 mgs of deca or nutrigrain bar?


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 12, 2021)

PZT said:


> If you had the choice..... would you take the 9 mgs of deca or nutrigrain bar?


It’s a hard choice.😂😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 12, 2021)

1130 Lunch
3 chicken thighs
1 1/2 cup of rice

130 
Large apple

Chest and Tris
1 plate per side= 45lbs



Machine flat slight incline

2 wu no weight 50 per side

1x30

2x20x2

4x5 drop just enough rest to strip plates

3x12 

drop 

2x20 drop 

1x failure 



Seated press (30 second rest between)

2x20

2x18 

2x16

2x9

2x8

1x12

1x15 failure 



Decline cable

35x20

35x20

55x15

55x15

35x12



Incline Thor press (They are really called close grip db presses.) Thor press is cooler

50x12

40x15

40x15

50x failure 

Seated fly w/big stretch

70x20x4
Smith Close reverse grip (incline)

50x 15

50x12

20x12( yes 20lbs!!!😂😂)x2



Vbar PD

35x20X2

55x15x2

35-failure
Rope PD

25x50 reps

Killer workout and pump. I felt nauseous!!

Post 
50grams protein
2 nutri grain bars.

Dinner to follow.
1 big bowl of homemade chili. I am gonna say it Will probably anywhere from 
65-70 grams of protein 
And beans maybe 20 grams of carbs but I will make up for that with Tostitos scoops. Topped with cheese and some sour cream


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 13, 2021)

Good Morning….
So I am pretty pleased this morn. I got in the scale and I gained a solid 2 pounds in 14 days. This is solid weight gain.. this is how I planned on doing this. I feel as lean or leaner from when I started. Yes this is possible. I will keep weighing myself once a week. When I started I was 262.3. Today I was 264.6 without taking a shit.  Anyway…..

530
50g protein 
1 bar


----------



## PZT (Oct 13, 2021)

im trying get up to your big boy weight by thanksgiving


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 13, 2021)

PZT said:


> im trying get up to your big boy weight by thanksgiving


Bro you look like a big boy illness your avi.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 13, 2021)

Breakfast
730
2-1/2 cups of homage chili heavy on the beef

1130 
12oz of broiled chicken breast
I forgot my 1-1/2 cups of rice 
This aggravated me so I am seriously considering getting a few donuts to make up the carbs.😂😂
I also Had some broccoli  with olive oil.

I have to get my guts working a little better. I feel like All the protein is starting to get me bound up.
I have been taking digestive enzymes and a gut health supplement my wife got
Me. I also been taking this stuff at night. It’s called MAG O7. It’s a magnesium supplement. It works great I take 4 caps before bed and it usually does the trick in the am. If I need a little extra I might start taking some senna stuff might just to help me shit better in the morning. 

 Macs so far
230g p
90g fat
140 carbs


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 14, 2021)

Ok late post. No training today. Wednesday is my off day..
Btw my oldest daughter who is now 17 has major orthodontist work done from 13-14 and got her braces off at 16. To the tune of 12,000 by the time things were said and done. So over the course of a year of not wearing her retainer( without us knowing) her teeth have shifted back. So today we had a consult and it’s going to cost us another $2,600. Thank god my insurance is covering $2,500. 650$ yo front and then 260 month for 8 months.. well there goes my truck I was going to buy. So she is stuck sharing a car with me. Oh she is so deprived😂😂 Anyway I always said they will be totally ready for the world when they leave home so I guess I will have to but the bullet. The wife and I aren’t happy about it but we gotta do what we gotta do.🤙

Food 330
Met rx bar.

630 dinner
Steak and cheese at the dinner with xtra crispy fries. I figuring was probably 30 grams of protein and 60-75 carbs
Total for the day

300p
120-130 f
200


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 14, 2021)

Thurs.. not a bad start. This morning I woke up amd I can really feel the fullness. . I had a little to much salt I think yesterday. I will probably pee it out today. It should be a good day with. Been bloated the last couple of days. I think I have found the culprit. I switch over to muscle milk protein powder. It may be messing with my stomach. 

530
2 scoops of muscle milk

730
2 cans of tuna with celery amd olive oil.
1 cup of rice.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 14, 2021)

3 miles of walking while blacktoping this morning so I guess I got some cardio in.🤪
12:00
2 cans of tuna 
1 cup of rice 
1 bananna.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 15, 2021)

Training today

Shoulders, traps, Bi’s

Close grip pull up.

8/6/5
Seated Revers fly

20x85x 4
Shoulders, traps, Bi’s



Close grip pull up.

8/6/5



Seated Revers fly

20x85x 4



Seated press
( my shoulder was feeling not so good so I decided to lighten the load today)
70x15x4
Smith Behind the neck( I did theses started with 10lbs pounds each side and did 20 reps. Added 10 and continued till I hit 6 plates per side and drop back ton2 plates and pounded out 10 mor reps.

Plate raises 25lbs x 15 reps x4



Cable side raises.

10x15x4



Seated machine preachers

60x40

X30

X30

X20




Seated press

( my shoulder was not feeling so good so I decided to lighten the load today)
70x15x4



Smith Behind the neck( I did theses started with 10lbs pounds each side and did 20 reps. Added 10 and continued till I hit 6 plates per side and drop back ton2 plates and pounded out 10 mor reps.



Plate raises 25lbs x 15 reps x4

 Shrugs. 135x15x4

Cable side raises.

10x15x4



Seated machine preachers

60x40

X30

X30

X20

Post workout
50g protien
1 bananna

Dinner
2 chicken thighs
2 chobani yogurt . Zero’s
No carbs yet but inhave a feeling I am going to smash a half box of honey nut’s with almond milk. Maybe. I am not really that hungry so I am not forcing any rice down or pasta.

270p
80f
315c without Cheerios.🤙✌️


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 15, 2021)

Morning Yall

530 am
6oz chicken breast

730
6oz chicken breast
2 tbs of sweet baby rats
1 toasted bagel light light cream cheese


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 16, 2021)

Late post.
Today I headed to the gym and I really felt like traing chest and tri’s again this week. My shoulder was a little tweaked yesterday but felt good today. It is still a little sore. Not sure what I did. I think it may be from pounding it the last couple of weeks. Anywayzzz food intake was good today. I had better days this week. I am not having a hard time eating but I think from all the extra intake my digestion is slowing up. On a good note I have gotten a little leaner this week en with the higher calories. Plus the deca is starting to kick so it is filling me out. Plus I am running a pretty low dose compared to anything I have ever done. Like I said in the beginning. 300mg of test and 350 of deca. I normally would run a gram of test and 7-800+ mg of deca or NPP. Or I would mix split the mgs between the 2. So I believe the low dose is keeping the water gain to a min. I also been taking .5 of Adex every couple of day. That helps out. 
Post workout. 
6oz of chicken breast and a large apple

Dinner
3 steak tacos with corn tortillas. Def had 6 oz of beef in them and the corn probably if I had ti guess were about 40-50 g worth of carbs. Maybe I should look it up.

Workout.

1=plate per side(45)
Single arm Pd

10lbsx50

10x40

20x20

30x12

20x15



Flat smith 

1x30

2x15

3x4 drop

2plates+25lb x6 drop

2x15

2x15



Revers Close grip press

1x20

1x20

1x20


Decline cable

25lbs 4 sets till failure. Which was not many reps per set. 



Tri’s 

Overhead VBar Cable press SS with 

VBar push downs

30lbs x20

40x20

50x14

80x7

Good workout . Really feeling the Deca starting to kick in. Pumps where awesome strength is up and stamina.

Pretty pathetic on the food intake today.
Def had a very low calorie day. In a deficit . Not happy about it. I did not drink my normal 100g worth of protein in my shakes like norma. No pasta or rice. The shakes were getting me bloated. I ran out of my normal brand and had to by a container of muscle milk. That shit is disgusting. Taste like flavored chalk to me. So I left them out and it really made a difference in my protein for the day and calories.
P 135
60f
114 c 
for a total of. 1,222 calories almost  1500-2000 calories of the mark..😂😤🥲 

No rice no pasta no potatoes. This makes a difference. And I need to eat more beef. This has the most protein And calories . Every bit helps. 
But whatever I am not going to cry over it.
It does not hurt. I am still going to put size and LMM. 
Good night y’all. ✌️🤙🙏😂


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 16, 2021)

Tacos...hell yeah! 🤘


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 16, 2021)

Off day… yard work and apple picking with the family..I will try and keep my calories up. With all the food this week the scale hasn’t moved. My wife told me this morning that I am looking leaner. She told me with all the food I have been pounding she thought I would be bloated. Hahaha lean muscle mass.  Enjoy your days fellas. Have a good one with your loved ones and enjoy what we have. The country is in trying times right now and family is all we can count on… ✌️✌️🙏🤙


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 18, 2021)

Back to the grind today. It was a nice weekend. House work and time with the family. 

530 
50 grams protein 
1 nutri grain bar

Breakfast will be @7:30
6oz beef burger
1 martins potatoes roll


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 19, 2021)

Mid morn. 1 med sweet potato 

11:30
Lunch
2 martins potatoes rolls
2-5oz burgers (93% fat free)

Post
50grams protein 
2 bars

Dinner
6oz burger 
1 potato roll

 I will have 3 chobani triple zero yogurts before bed

I know I know.. a lot  of potato rolls today. 
It was easy and quick for me to make a bunch of burgers yesterday and grab a bag of rolls. 

I Trained back and Bi’s today. The workout was good but I was a little flat feeling. My food and water was off again this weekend and I think it plays a part in my Monday workouts. I am gonna try and do better next weekend and keep my calories and food intake up. I will see if this makes a difference. 
Macs for the day

300g protien
80g f
320 g carbs

Seated iso row
80x20
80x20
115x15
145x15
190x15

Close grip cable 

200x15
240x12
200x15

Wide grip PD

180x12
200x9
160x12
150x12

Bi’s
VBar curl

30x20
40x20
60x15
40x20
Straight bar cable

35x20
50x20
65x12
65x12


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 19, 2021)

Morning..
5:30
60g protein 
1 nutrigain bar

715
6oz burger
1 martins potato roll
1/4 chicken salad


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 19, 2021)

Lunch 
10oz beef
1 large sweet potato 
1 roll 2tbs ketchup


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 20, 2021)

So today was my daughters volleyball game. I hit it hard and fast. Chest and tri’s each exercise was a superset.
It was a good workout. I like the SS with minimum rest. Gets the heart pumping and swells you up real fast…. There is def a time and place for it.
Smith machine

Wu barx50
All are going to be super sets.

Smith incline

1 platex20
SS reverse grip press down 25x30
1 platex20
SS as above
1plate+ 25lbsx15
SS 35x 20
2platesx10
SS 45x20
2plates+10lbx 10
SS 50x15
2plates+25lb x8
SS 65x15



Seated chest press. Iso

60x20
SS overhead tri ext
55x30
Seated press
80x20
SS 75x20
Seated press
110x12(last 2 were sloppy)
SS 40x22(failure)

Decline cable
25x30
25x25
30x20
40x14

Rope PD
25lbsx5 to failure each set.30 sec rest

Machine fly.
145x10x3

Post workout
60 grams of protein
50grams cards

Dinner.
Stew 8oz beef with 6 semi small baby potatoes.

Protein just under 300g
Fat 75
200carbs.
I will most likely have some other type of meal with at least 30 protien. Maybe some sort of carb with it. I have not decided yet.

As of this morning I stepped on the scale and I was 
I started this at 262 even.
This morning I was 264.5.. this is 2-1/2 pounds in 19 days. I am happy with this gain. As I stated in the beginning . Trying to keep this a nice steady climb…


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 20, 2021)

Good Morning .
6 egg whites
2 pc sausage
1 pc cheese. 
4 piece rye toast 
1tsp butter.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 21, 2021)

Yesterday was a wash. No training. 
Today is not training either. Wife is getting second opinion on here eye from the detached he’s retina surgery.
Food

530
6oz beef
25g carbs

730
6oz beef
1-1/2 cups of pasta.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 21, 2021)

Lunch time
6oz beef
1-1/2 cups pasta.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 22, 2021)

So as of yesterday I have decided to lay off laid off the protein shakes for a couple of days. I am trying to figure out what is making my stomach upset. I have been really bloated and gassy. It has lowered my protein intake a little bit. I will have to figure out the extra amount of food I will need to eat to make up the difference. It is roughly 120 grams of protein a day. That is a considerable amount. 

Afternoon snack
Met rx bar

Dinner
10oz beef
1 cup of pasta

Before bed I will have 2 chobani yogurts.
Mac total
200g protein 
200c
60f


----------



## sfw509 (Oct 22, 2021)

Hoping the wife is okay. Eye/vision issues are not to be taken lightly.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 22, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> Hoping the wife is okay. Eye/vision issues are not to be taken lightly.


Thanks Bro. We got some really good news yesterday. It is now just a waiting game. Thanks Again..


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 22, 2021)

I can’t wait to get into the gym today….

530
6oz beef
25carbs

730
1 hard roll 
6oz beef
1/2 cup pasta.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 22, 2021)

Lunch
6oz beef
3 cups of pasta

Today is Shoulders, Bi’s and Tri’s


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 22, 2021)

Wu

Seated last raises

50x20x4



Behind the neck press(smith)

Giant set Cable tri Pd/bi cable curl 

50x20

25x20

25x20
100x20

40x20

40x20



150x12

60x15

60x15



200x10

65xfailure

65xfailure

Military press slight incline wide grip
Overhead straight bar tri
Standing DB curl

50x15

50x30

45x12
100x20

35x20

55x12



200x9

50x16

65x9
Reverse grip shrug

90x20x4
Close grip Smith drag curl

90x12

110x12

120x9



Upright row

50x15

75x10

100x8 drop 50x7
Reverse cable fly SS with seated preacher and seated press down 

15x4sets to failure

50x25 60x20 80 x10

160x4 to failure 



Great workout. I really like the SS. Gets the blood flowing and keeps the pumps constant.
Post
Met rx bar.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 25, 2021)

Happy Monday……
Back to the Grind. Busy work weekend. They fly by when your busy, but it’s definitely good to be productive…

6oz stea
1-1/2 cups rice


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 28, 2021)

I am sorry that I have not
Posted in my log for a bit.. family life has gotten in the way. My wife is gearing up for another eye surgery and we have been busy with that. My oldest daughter is giving us a run for our money. So I have been training but not logging like I was. Today is a new day.

6ooam
8oz beef
1cup of white rice.


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 28, 2021)

Badleroybrown said:


> I am sorry that I have not
> Posted in my log for a bit.. family life has gotten in the way. My wife is gearing up for another eye surgery and we have been busy with that. My oldest daughter is giving us a run for our money. So I have been training but not logging like I was. Today is a new day.
> 
> 6ooam
> ...



It’s alright brother; I had gone a day with out logging and thought I’m too busy to log in my personal journal and then logging it here, but then I thought I’ll just submit it the following day and solution. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Badleroybrown (Nov 11, 2021)

So fellas. This is the fist time I have even logged in in a few weeks.  For anyone who has taken the time to read or respond in this log, unfortunately it is closed. Life has gotten in the way of me being able to post or keep up with it. Between my wife having this unfortunate situation with her eye, and my daughter giving us a run for about money. I am still traing but between that work and family I have no time for anything else. 🤙✌️🙏


----------



## The Phoenix (Nov 11, 2021)

Badleroybrown said:


> So fellas. This is the fist time I have even logged in in a few weeks. For anyone who has taken the time to read or respond in this log, unfortunately it is closed. Life has gotten in the way of me being able to post or keep up with it. Between my wife having this unfortunate situation with her eye, and my daughter giving us a run for about money. I am still traing but between that work and family I have no time for anything else.



Sorry hear big guy. I really enjoyed following your logs. Best of situations for you brother. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

